# shift+12347890 problems



## Azarius

Hey , here is my problem.

I have a few problems when i use my shift +1-2-3-4-7-8-9-0.
For an odd reason my 5-6 are working.
If you guys could tell me how i could possibly fix it, it would really help me...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Maybe your keyboard is broken?


----------



## BluePlum

First of all 

WELCOME

Second of all, Do you use ubuntu compiz fusion?


----------



## Azarius

BluePlum said:


> First of all
> 
> WELCOME
> 
> Second of all, Do you use ubuntu compiz fusion?



huh? what is that?


----------

